

Ruby Manor 4 tickets now available (one-day, zero-bullshit London Ruby conf) - lazyatom
http://rubymanor.org/4/

======
buddhamagnet
Ruby Manor - love the ethic. Determined to make it this year!

~~~
lazyatom
Hope you get your ticket soon - they are selling pretty quickly...

------
benlovell
Because birds.

